# Steam Sale Winteraktion: Bis zum 3. Januar 2014 Rabatte auf über 2.000 Spiele bei Steam



## MichaelBonke (19. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Sale Winteraktion: Bis zum 3. Januar 2014 Rabatte auf über 2.000 Spiele bei Steam * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Sale Winteraktion: Bis zum 3. Januar 2014 Rabatte auf über 2.000 Spiele bei Steam


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Dezember 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thILxw6wBJE


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RoGxA48HQ1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Dezember 2013)

Da wird der Geldbeutel wieder leer und die Internetleitung glüht.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2013)

Muss ...

... wider- ...

... stehen!!!

Heute ist zum Glück noch nichts dabei, wobe ich mir erst vor kurzem Assetto Corsa gegönnt habe (das morgen einen neuen Content Patch mit vier neuen Autos und zwei neuen Strecken bekommt ... u. a. ENDLICH der Ferrari F40!).

Dishonored würde mich noch reizen ... aber die verdammte Zeit! Ich werde mir dieses Mal (hoffentlich, wenn ich es durchhalte) nur zwei oder drei Spiele gönnen und diese dafür umso genauer aussuchen.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab auch nur Metro Last Light und DayZ auf dem Radar 

Ansonsten hab ich so ziemlich alle Spiele die ich haben möchte


----------



## OutsiderXE (20. Dezember 2013)

Krass, viele SPiele sind kaum ein Jahr alt. Wozu noch ne Konsole oder Raubkopien bei den Preisen? Aber...
Not today! Immer eine Nacht drüber schlafen!


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2013)

Bin zZ eigentlich mehr bei GOG unterwegs


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur Metro Last Light und DayZ auf dem Radar
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich so ziemlich alle Spiele die ich haben möchte



Metro LL gabs doch jetzt schon mehrfach unter 10€. Auf welchen Preis wartest du denn? Da du Metro immer so als Beispiel für einen guten Shooter anpreist, hätte ich eigentlich schon erwartet, dass du die Entwickler dafür auch entsprechend entlohnen willst und nicht auf den Über-über-über-Discountpreis wartest. So hälst du die Leute nicht im Geschäft...


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Krass, viele SPiele sind kaum ein Jahr alt. Wozu noch ne Konsole oder Raubkopien bei den Preisen? Aber...
> Not today! Immer eine Nacht drüber schlafen!


 
Willkommen in der Welt des PC Gaming! 

Das ist hier übrigens schon seit Jahren so, nicht erst seit diesem Steamsale. Inzwischen ist es sogar schon so weit, dass Steam im Sale teilweise nicht mehr die besten Preise bietet. Was nicht mindestens 66% oder 75% reduziert ist, gabs mit 99%iger Sicherheit schon mal woanders günstiger...


----------



## Cityboy (20. Dezember 2013)

hmmm .... erstmal Weihnachten überleben, dann seh ich weiter ... hab so grobgeschätzt auch schon alles was mich interesiert. Das neue Assa wird erst nächstes Jahr preislich eleganter und das selbe gilt wohl auch für X - Rebug. Das Bioshock Infinite guckt mich aber so mit Hundeaugen an.... ich kann kaum wiederstehen...


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> hmmm .... erstmal Weihnachten überleben, dann seh ich weiter ... hab so grobgeschätzt auch schon alles was mich interesiert. Das neue Assa wird erst nächstes Jahr preislich eleganter und das selbe gilt wohl auch für X - Rebug. Das Bioshock Infinite guckt mich aber so mit Hundeaugen an.... ich kann kaum wiederstehen...


 
Ach, das ist das Geld nicht wert. Nicht mal die 8€....


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Metro LL gabs doch jetzt schon mehrfach unter 10€. Auf welchen Preis wartest du denn? Da du Metro immer so als Beispiel für einen guten Shooter anpreist, hätte ich eigentlich schon erwartet, dass du die Entwickler dafür auch entsprechend entlohnen willst und nicht auf den Über-über-über-Discountpreis wartest. So hälst du die Leute nicht im Geschäft...


 
Ich mag deinen Unterton 

Tut mir leid dass ich mit meinem ehemaligen 5 Jahre kack Rechner Metro Last Light nicht kaufen wollte


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, das ist das Geld nicht wert. Nicht mal die 8€....


Also für 8€ ists Bisohock Inf. ein feiner Deal.
Hat mich gut unterhalten. 
Und im Vergleich zu nem Film ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis um einiges besser.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also für 8€ ists Bisohock Inf. ein feiner Deal.
> Hat mich gut unterhalten.
> Und im Vergleich zu nem Film ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis um einiges besser.


 
Ein guter Film ist allemal besser als Infinite. Lieber 2h gut unterhalten als 12 Stunden konstant genervt/enttäsucht...


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein guter Film ist allemal besser als Infinite. Lieber 2h gut unterhalten als 12 Stunden konstant genervt/enttäsucht...


So sind die Geschmäcker.
Und darum sollte man nicht pauschal jemandem etwas vorenthalten oder abraten, nur weil mans selber nicht mag.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

McDrake schrieb:


> So sind die Geschmäcker.
> Und darum sollte man nicht pauschal jemandem etwas vorenthalten oder abraten, nur weil mans selber nicht mag.


 
Ist das nicht der Sinn jeder Empfehlung bzw. Reviews??? Warum sollte man etwas empfehlen, was man selbst nicht mag?

Es steht dem Interessenten ja jederzeit offen, andere Leute um Meinung zu fragen. Ich kann nur meine eigene wiedergeben.


----------



## Exar-K (20. Dezember 2013)

Bislang ist es bei mir nur der Season Pass zu Bioshock Infinite geworden.
Dishonored lasse ich mangels Zeit wohl noch etwas im virtuellen Schaufenster.




Cityboy schrieb:


> Das Bioshock Infinite guckt mich aber so mit Hundeaugen an.... ich kann kaum wiederstehen...


Schlag zu. Infinite ist der beeindruckendste Ego-Shooter seit Half-Life 2.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Schlag zu. Infinite ist der beeindruckendste Ego-Shooter seit Half-Life 2.


 
LOL, der war gut....

HL2 ist immerhin noch ein durchschnittlicher Shooter, Infinite ist da eher unterdurchschnittlich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Bislang ist es bei mir nur der Season Pass zu Bioshock Infinite geworden.
> .


 
Der war nur die ersten 2, 3 Minuten reduziert, oder? Ich hab's leider verpasst und danach kostete es wieder den Normalpreis.
Bisher hab ich noch nichts gekauft. Mal gucken, was noch so kommen wird.


----------



## Cityboy (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, das ist das Geld nicht wert. Nicht mal die 8€....


Yo ... eigentlich hast du Recht. Da ich die Vorgänger nie durchgespielt habe und allgemein Shooter nicht mein Element sind (Aussnahme Farcry 2 und 3) Würd ich Geld ausm Fenster werfen, da ich Infinite nie spielen würde. Ist mir zu hecktisch.


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> LOL, der war gut....
> 
> HL2 ist immerhin noch ein durchschnittlicher Shooter, Infinite ist da eher unterdurchschnittlich.


Was stänkerst du jetzt hier wieder rum?



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der war nur die ersten 2, 3 Minuten reduziert, oder? Ich hab's leider verpasst und danach kostete es wieder den Normalpreis.
> Bisher hab ich noch nichts gekauft. Mal gucken, was noch so kommen wird.


 
Hab auch gehört dass er nur ganz kurz vorhanden war 
Ganz lustig ist auch Metal Gear Revengeance. Kommt erst im Januar raus und ist jetzt schon 33% off 

So viel zu den Leuten die behaupten dass neue Spiele nicht im Sale landen werden z.b. DayZ


----------



## Exar-K (20. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der war nur die ersten 2, 3 Minuten reduziert, oder? Ich hab's leider verpasst und danach kostete es wieder den Normalpreis.


 Die 4,99€ waren ein Fehler? Das hab ich gar nicht bemerkt.
Glück gehabt.


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was stänkerst du jetzt hier wieder rum?


Dir muss meine Meinung ja nicht passen. Ich hab weder mit Infinite noch mit HL2 angefangen, du Held... 



> Ganz lustig ist auch Metal Gear Revengeance. Kommt erst im Januar raus und ist jetzt schon 33% off
> 
> So viel zu den Leuten die behaupten dass neue Spiele nicht im Sale landen werden z.b. DayZ


Preordersales gibts doch fast zu jedem PC Spiel....


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der war nur die ersten 2, 3 Minuten reduziert, oder? Ich hab's leider verpasst und danach kostete es wieder den Normalpreis.
> Bisher hab ich noch nichts gekauft. Mal gucken, was noch so kommen wird.


Gibts doch bei Nuuvem schon seit Wochen für 5€...


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dir muss meine Meinung ja nicht passen. Ich hab weder mit Infinite noch mit HL2 angefangen, du Held...


 Und was hatte das mit dir zu tun dass du jetzt rumstänkerst? 



> Preordersales gibts doch fast zu jedem PC Spiel....


 Irgendwelche 10% ja aber hier sinds 33%.

Außerdem musst du das nicht mir schreiben weil ich das weiß. Andere behaupten was anderes


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gibts doch bei Nuuvem schon seit Wochen für 5€...


 
Du weißt schon was Nuuvem ist oder?
Außerdem kann man sich ganz schnell irgendwas mit Region Lock einfangen.
Was gibst du hier für Quellen an


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du weißt schon was Nuuvem ist oder?
> Außerdem kann man sich ganz schnell irgendwas mit Region Lock einfangen.
> Was gibst du hier für Quellen an


 
LOL, hast du die letzten 2 Jahre geschlafen? Ich verlinke doch regelmäßig Angebote dort....

Natürlich weiß ich, was Nuuvem ist. Ein offizieller Distributor von digitalen Spielen mit Sitz in Brasilien. Und weiter???

Es gibt einige User hier im Forum, die auf Nuuvem kaufen und da bekommt man nichts mit Region Lock, wenn es nicht extra dabei steht (und das ist SEHR selten)...


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und was hatte das mit dir zu tun dass du jetzt rumstänkerst?


Kannst du nicht lesen?

Hier hat sich jemand unentschlossen gezeigt, ob er sich BS Infinite kaufen soll. So kam das Thema auf....


Willst du mir jetzt mit aller Macht ans Bein pinkeln, weil ich es gewagt habe, dein geheiligtes HL2 zu kritisieren?


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Dezember 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die 4,99€ waren ein Fehler? Das hab ich gar nicht bemerkt.
> Glück gehabt.


 
Ja, das haben sie schnell korrigiert. Da hattest du wirklich Glück 



LordCrash schrieb:


> Gibts doch bei Nuuvem schon seit Wochen für 5€...


 
Ah danke. Allerdings hab ich da bisher auch noch nichts gekauft. Meine portugiesischen Sprachkünste halten sich auch in Grenzen


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt mit aller Macht ans Bein pinkeln, weil ich es gewagt habe, dein geheiligtes HL2 zu kritisieren?



 Heute zeigst du dich wieder mal von deiner besten Seite, respekt  Brauchst Aufmerksamkeit um diese Uhrzeit?



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ah danke. Allerdings hab ich da bisher auch noch nichts gekauft. Meine portugiesischen Sprachkünste halten sich auch in Grenzen


 
Tja ist halt ein brasilianischer Shop so viel ich weiß 
Bis 2 Januar wird der Season Pass 100%ig im Sale landen


----------



## LordCrash (20. Dezember 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Heute zeigst du dich wieder mal von deiner besten Seite, respekt  Brauchst Aufmerksamkeit um diese Uhrzeit?


Sagt derjenige, der meint, er müsste hier meine Kommentare mit "rumstänkern" abwerten, nur weil ihm meine Meinung nicht passt.....warum bist du denn hier um diese Uhrzeit und warum antwortest du überhaupt auf meine Kommentare? Scheinbar geht es DIR ja nur darum, meine Kommentare zu verurteilen, oder nicht? Große Leistung, bravo...


----------



## Cityboy (20. Dezember 2013)

@ Lord und Doom : Um die vorweihnachtliche Stimmung wieder anzukurbeln, schenke ich euch beiden jeweils ein Paar Socken, die der *Datamind* freundlicherweise gesponsert hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt singen wir alle zusammen "oh du Fröhliche"  und trinken ein Weihnachts Bierchen


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Sinn jeder Empfehlung bzw. Reviews??? Warum sollte man etwas empfehlen, was man selbst nicht mag?
> 
> Es steht dem Interessenten ja jederzeit offen, andere Leute um Meinung zu fragen. Ich kann nur meine eigene wiedergeben.



Richtig.... die Meinung dazu äussern.
So wie Du Deine Meinung äusserst kommts halt so rüber, als wenn Deine Meinung für die Allgemeinheit zu 100% zutreffen muss.
Würdest du schreiben, Mir gefiel das Spiel nicht, weil..., dann kann sich derjenige, der sich evtl dafür interessieren würde ein eigenes Bild machen, warum es Dir nicht gefallen hat. Und er kann dann abwägen, ob Deine Argumente für ihn relevant sind.

Aber wenn Du schreibst: "Finger weg!", dann kanns sein, dass Du einem etwas vorenthältst, nur weil DU nen anderen Geschmack hast.
Es gibt durchaus Spiele, von denen man zu 100% abraten MUSS, weil sie einfach nicht spielbar sind wegen Bugs zum Beispiel.



Cityboy schrieb:


> und jetzt singen wir alle zusammen "oh du Fröhliche"  und trinken ein Weihnachts Bierchen



1. Ist mir jetzt bissl zu früh zum biertrinken
2. Stimmt, man muss wieder aufpassen. zZ bekommt man teilweise ungefragt so ne Weihnachtspfütze vorgesetzt.
Danke für die Warnung


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Meine portugiesischen Sprachkünste halten sich auch in Grenzen


 
na ja, das wesentliche versteht man eigentlich problemlos. 
und zur not gibts noch den google übersetzer.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2013)

*nether* sieht gar nicht übel aus (dayz meets last of us meets walking dead meets stalker). 
nicht mal der live action-trailer wirkt übermäßig peinlich.
kennt das jemand oder spielt es vielleicht sogar? hab noch nie davon gehört.

Save 40% on Nether on Steam


----------



## doomkeeper (20. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *nether* sieht gar nicht übel aus (dayz meets last of us meets walking dead meets stalker).
> nicht mal der live action-trailer wirkt übermäßig peinlich.
> kennt das jemand oder spielt es vielleicht sogar? hab noch nie davon gehört.
> 
> Save 40% on Nether on Steam


 
Hatte ich auch schon etwas länger im Visier nur waren mir 27 € eindeutig zu viel für so ein unbekanntes Indie Projekt im Alpha Status 

Hab mich schon viel über das Spiel informiert und rein vom Setting her hat es die beste Survival Atmosphäre die ich 
mir vorstellen könnte. Erinnert total an I am Legend und wirkt total verlassen 

Nether wurde auch schonmal hier im Community Podcast angesprochen und mittlerweile muss ich sagen dass die Entwickler
nix mit WarZ am Hut haben und somit viele etwas aufatmen können.
Grafik und Atmosphäre scheint wirklich super zu sein, allerdings sind momentan noch *64 bit* notwendig
um spielen zu können.

Für 11 € lohnt sich dieser Ausflug auf alle Fälle denk ich


----------



## Hawkins (20. Dezember 2013)

Bisher geholt:

Metal Gear Rising (Preorder)
Hard Reset: Extended Edition  (toller indie Shooter)
Paranautical Activity (Roguelike Indie Shooter  )
Tales of Maj'Eyal (Indie RPG)

I <3 indie Games 
Kommen sicher noch paar Games dazu.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2013)

um mal meine Chance zu vergrößern frag ich auch hier mal
Weiß das wer wie das ist beim Train Simulator, wenn man das Programm schon hat aber jetzt nur die Strecken wollte?
Save 82% on Train Simulator 2014: Steam Edition on Steam


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Bisher war noch nicht wirklich was für mich dabei, dafür kann man sehr gut, mit den Snowglobe-Sammelkarten Geld, generieren und dieses in andere Games oder preiswertere Sammelkarten investieren  (jaja das Sammelfieber hat mich gepackt )


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> um mal meine Chance zu vergrößern frag ich auch hier mal
> Weiß das wer wie das ist beim Train Simulator, wenn man das Programm schon hat aber jetzt nur die Strecken wollte?
> Save 82% on Train Simulator 2014: Steam Edition on Steam


 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre den Support anzuschreiben und denen das Problem schildern. Die könnten dir das Hauptprogramm vom Accout entfernen und so könntest du das Paket (Hauptprogramm sowie die zusätzlichen Strecken) erwerben.

Warum ist eigentlich dieses Paket so massiv reduziert und einzelne Strecken kaum?


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2013)

ich will das doch nicht erfernen! Dann sind ja meine Strecken die ich schon hab auch futsch!


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Nein ich meine nur das Hauptspiel, das macht der Support wenn man ihm alles schildert, du würdest ja das favourisierte Paket dann wieder kaufen, wo das Haupspiel wieder dabei wäre.
Einfach mal den Support anfragen, was man machen könnte, hatte bei mir bei Shogun 2 wunderbar funktioniert, hatte ein ähnliches Problem damals.


----------



## Worrel (20. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Weiß das wer wie das ist beim Train Simulator, wenn man das Programm schon hat aber jetzt nur die Strecken wollte?
> Save 82% on Train Simulator 2014: Steam Edition on Steam


 
Zum einen ist es generell (wenn nix anderes dabei steht) meistens so, daß doppelte Titel einfach unter den Tisch fallen. 
Das müßte dann aber irgendwo im Laufe des Kaufprozesses nochmal extra stehen. Sinngemäß:
"In ihrem Warenkorb sind Titel vorhanden, die schon in ihrem Account sind..."


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir gerade die Train Simulator 2014 Steam Edition mit den neuen Strecken gekauft und das scheint problemlos zu funktionieren, obwohl ich das Hauptspiel (als 2013er Version gekauft) schon hatte. Ne zweite Kopie gibt es vom Grundprogramm allerdings nicht, aber für ca. 8 Euro für die neuen Strecken kann ich damit leben.

Dann kann ich den Abend ja doch noch in vollen Zügen genießen!


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade die Train Simulator 2014 Steam Edition mit den neuen Strecken gekauft und das scheint problemlos zu funktionieren, obwohl ich das Hauptspiel (als 2013er Version gekauft) schon hatte. Ne zweite Kopie gibt es vom Grundprogramm allerdings nicht, aber für ca. 8 Euro für die neuen Strecken kann ich damit leben.


 
okay, das mit dem zweiten Spiel ist zwar schade, aber nja, ich wüsste eh nicht wer den Key hier haben wollte
8€ für 5 Strecken + Züge + ein paar Hundert Stunden Beschäftigung

Nur Schade das viele im Steam Forum und den Reviews rumwhinen das ALLE DLCs in der Summe so teuer sind 
Weil man ja auch Alle Kaufen muss


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> okay, das mit dem zweiten Spiel ist zwar schade, aber nja, ich wüsste eh nicht wer den Key hier haben wollte
> 8€ für 5 Strecken + Züge + ein paar Hundert Stunden Beschäftigung
> 
> Nur Schade das viele im Steam Forum und den Reviews rumwhinen das ALLE DLCs in der Summe so teuer sind
> Weil man ja auch Alle Kaufen muss


 
Ohne Strecken wäre das zweite Hauptspiel ja ohnehin nicht viel Wert (außer jemand möchte nur Freewarestrecken spielen)

Die Leute sollten sich mal den FSX anschauen, dagegen ist TS 2014 addonarm (wobei es auch noch viele Addons für TS 2014 gibt, die nicht bei Steam zu kaufen sind).


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ohne Strecken wäre das zweite Hauptspiel ja ohnehin nicht viel Wert (außer jemand möchte nur Freewarestrecken spielen)
> 
> Die Leute sollten sich mal den FSX anschauen, dagegen ist TS 2014 addonarm (wobei es auch noch viele Addons für TS 2014 gibt, die nicht bei Steam zu kaufen sind).


 
joa, wobei das ja auch schonmal was wäre, ich hatte da mal vor 2 Jahren die Strecke von Zermatt nach St. Moritz
Und naja, es ist doch auch wie immer, es ist Leicht sich eine Falsche Meinung zu bilden anstatt zu schauen wie die Realität ausschaut, siehe die langweiligen EA-Bashings die immer das Thema verfehlen
Aber es ist halt einfach Schade wenn Leute denken das Spiel wär schlecht, es ist zwar jetzt kein Spiele Gold oder Pflichttitel für Eisenbahner, aber zu Scheiße fehlt ja schon ne ganze Ecke, es ist halt Spielesilber


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2013)

DSA - Memoria ... kostet bei Steam gerade 19,99 Euro ... und ich kämpfe. Bei GOG kostet das Ding nämlich gerade mal $11.99, dafür gibt es allerdings nur die englische Version. An sich würde mich das nicht groß stören, aber Memoria ist halt ein Spiel von einem deutschen Entwickler, das in einem deutschen Rollenspieluniversum spielt. Und auch, wenn die Vertonung in der englischen Version ganz ok klingt, bin ich doch am kämpfen ... evtl. kommt bei Steam ja noch eine 75% Aktion, was dann ca. 15 Euro wären ... immer noch deutlich teurer als die GOG Version.

Argh, ich hasse Entscheidungen!



Enisra schrieb:


> joa, wobei das ja auch schonmal was wäre, ich hatte da mal vor 2 Jahren die Strecke von Zermatt nach St. Moritz
> Und naja, es ist doch auch wie immer, es ist Leicht sich eine Falsche Meinung zu bilden anstatt zu schauen wie die Realität ausschaut, siehe die langweiligen EA-Bashings die immer das Thema verfehlen
> Aber es ist halt einfach Schade wenn Leute denken das Spiel wär schlecht, es ist zwar jetzt kein Spiele Gold oder Pflichttitel für Eisenbahner, aber zu Scheiße fehlt ja schon ne ganze Ecke, es ist halt Spielesilber


 
Ist halt keine beinharte Simulation, sondern quasi das Eisenbahn-Gegenstück zum Euro Truck Simulator 2. Und wer es gern realistischer mag, der kann halt zu den Expert-Line Loks von Virtual Railroads greifen. Die sind schon ein ganzes Stück realistischer, als die Standardloks aus dem Hauptspiel und den Steam DLCs.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ist halt keine beinharte Simulation, sondern quasi das Eisenbahn-Gegenstück zum Euro Truck Simulator 2. Und wer es gern realistischer mag, der kann halt zu den Expert-Line Loks von Virtual Railroads greifen. Die sind schon ein ganzes Stück realistischer, als die Standardloks aus dem Hauptspiel und den Steam DLCs.


 
ich bezeichne es ja eher als Modellbahn-Simulation, 
zwar nicht in der Art das man eine Modelleisenbahn baut sondern eher da die Züge fahren lässt, nur aus der Egoperspektive 
Aber ja, der Vergleich mit dem ETS2 trifft das ganz gut, apropo, da hoff ich ka auch noch auf einen kleinen Extrarabatt auf das Going East Addon


----------



## lars9401 (21. Dezember 2013)

XCOM Enemy Within endlich für 15 €.


----------



## vandewolf (21. Dezember 2013)

Angebote gibt's immer wieder mal gut.
 Letztens gab´s Total War- Rome 2 50% günstiger.

 Jedoch bin ich eher ein Fan der eine CD/DVD in der Hand hält.
 Ist evtl. doch ein Tick sicherer, auch wen die Angebote sehr verlockend sind ....


----------



## lars9401 (21. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Angebote gibt's immer wieder mal gut.
> Letztens gab´s Total War- Rome 2 50% günstiger.
> 
> Jedoch bin ich eher ein Fan der eine CD/DVD in der Hand hält.
> Ist evtl. doch ein Tick sicherer, auch wen die Angebote sehr verlockend sind ....


 
Bin ich ja auch. Das Hauptspiel hole ich mir meistens als Retail. Die DLCs und AddOns dann meistens über Steamdeals für ein paar Cent/Euro.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hab noch zwei von diesen komischen Schneekugeln und eine Jebediah Kerman Sammelkarte bei Steam. Wenn ich dafür zusammen mindestens 51 Cent innerhalb der nächsten 7 1/2 Stunden bekomme, dann kann ich mir Far Cry 3 leisten ... ohne auch nur einen echten Cent dafür bezahlt zu haben.

Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum die Leute bei Steam Geld für so einen Krempel ausgeben ... aber mir soll's recht sein.

*1st edit* 11:25 Uhr: Die Jeb Karte ist schonmal weg, jetzt fehlen nur noch 45 Cent 
*2nd edit* 11:37 Uhr Erste Schneekugel weg, jetzt fehlen nur noch 22 Cent 
*3rd edit* 11:42 Uhr Zweite Schneekugel ist weg, Far Cry 3, thou art mine


----------



## Mothman (22. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum die Leute bei Steam Geld für so einen Krempel ausgeben ... aber mir soll's recht sein.


 Ich hab neulich mal meine ganzen alten (ca. 20-25 Stück) Team Fortess 2 Items in den Markt gestellt und innerhalb eines halben Tages ca. 12 Euro gemacht. Für Items, die ich schon längst vergessen habe, von einem Spiel, welches ich wohl eh nie mehr spielen werde.  

Also als Tipp: Falls ihr da noch was Überflüssiges im Inventar schlummern habt, diese Items scheinen gut wegzugehen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> , von einem Spiel, welches ich wohl eh nie mehr spielen werde.


 
und morgen triffst du deine Traumfrau auffem Weihnachtsmarkt die zufällig TF2 Champ ist und die du vor einem Date erst im Spiel antreffen musst


----------



## Mothman (22. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> und morgen triffst du deine Traumfrau auffem Weihnachtsmarkt die zufällig TF2 Champ ist und die du vor einem Date erst im Spiel antreffen musst


Glaube mir: Meine Traumfrau ist kein Champ im TF2. Denn diese Auszeichnung würde sie automatisch für das Amt der Traumfrau disqualifizieren.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Glaube mir: Meine Traumfrau ist kein Champ im TF2. Denn diese Auszeichnung würde sie automatisch für das Amt der Traumfrau disqualifizieren.


 
das sagst du jetzt, du wirst die ja auch erster morgen treffen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2013)

So, *Deponia* ist für 2 Euro ins Körbchen gelandet.
Gut, dass ich die CBS-Ausgabe vor einigen Monaten nicht angerührt habe.


----------



## Mothman (22. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, *Deponia* ist für 2 Euro ins Körbchen gelandet.
> Gut, dass ich die CBS-Ausgabe vor einigen Monaten nicht angerührt habe.


Deponia installiert bei mir auch gerade. Das ist bisher das einzige Spiel, was ich mir im Sale gekauft habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Deponia installiert bei mir auch gerade. Das ist bisher das einzige Spiel, was ich mir im Sale gekauft habe.


 Der vergangene Autumn Sale hatte irgendwie gar nichts, was mich locken konnte.
Aber bis jetzt...

- *Far Cry 3* - 7,49€
- *Deus Ex: Human Revolution (D.C.)* - 4,99€
- *Deponia* - 1,99

Noch liege ich unter der 20 Euro-Gesamtmarke. Mehr habe ich bis dato bei keinem Sale ausgegeben... Aber der Sale geht ja noch laaaange... Mein Spiele-Spardose könnte dieses Mal wohl aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, wenn ausgerechnet meine Wunsch-Titel noch unverschämt günstig angeboten werden. 

Was noch dazu kommt:
Ich hab in den letzten Arbeitstagen noch Besuch von diversen Außendienstlern unserer Lieferanten bekommen, von einem gabs nen 20,-€-Gutschein für den Saturn-Markt. Wenn kein 2.1-Lautsprechersystem zum Plan-Kauf gehört, kann es gut möglich sein, dass ich das Papier in *"Assassins Creed 4"* investiere. 

Demnach müsste ich spielemäßig mehr als ausgelastet sein... Mindestens für die erste Jahreshälfte 2014. ^^


----------



## TwilightSinger (22. Dezember 2013)

Bis jetzt habe ich nur Metal Gear Rising meinem Steam-Account zugefügt. Freue mich schon auf Januar: Wird ein schöner Start ins Spielejahr 2014.


----------



## Mothman (22. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> - *Deponia* - 2,99


Also ich hab dafür nen Euro weniger bezahlt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hab dafür nen Euro weniger bezahlt.


 Schreibfehler. Natürlich auch 1,99€.
Kommt davon, wenn parallel beim Tippen das Kind so nen Radau im Kinderzimmer macht. Da kann man ja seine eigenen Gedanken nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Dezember 2013)

Guter Kauf, hab neulich die Deponia Trilogie durchgespielt und es sind echt tolle Spiele.

Ich hab bisher gekauft: Metal Gear Rising, Eador - Masters of the Broken World und Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.
Ich hoffe ja noch auf tolle Angebote von beispielsweise Assassin's Creed 4


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Guter Kauf, hab neulich die Deponia Trilogie durchgespielt und es sind echt tolle Spiele.
> 
> Ich hab bisher gekauft: Metal Gear Rising, Eador - Masters of the Broken World und Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit.
> Ich hoffe ja noch auf tolle Angebote von beispielsweise Assassin's Creed 4


 AC4 muss für mich Retail sein. Bin zu stolz auf meine AC-Sammlung im Spieleregal.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> AC4 muss für mich Retail sein. Bin zu stolz auf meine AC-Sammlung im Spieleregal.


 
Das wäre bei mir eher umgekehrt, Deadalic Spiele müssen im Regal stehen, auch wenn ich dafür mehr zahlen muss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das wäre bei mir eher umgekehrt, Deadalic Spiele müssen im Regal stehen, auch wenn ich dafür mehr zahlen muss


 Tja, jeder hat eben seine Lieblingsmarke.
Und bei AC hört es bei mir noch nicht auf. Auch "Dead Space" ist für mich Datenträger-Pflicht-Reihe.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, jeder hat eben seine Lieblingsmarke.
> Und bei AC hört es bei mir noch nicht auf. Auch "Dead Space" ist für mich Datenträger-Pflicht-Reihe.


 
AC4 ist nur auf dem Papier ein AC Spiel. Eigentlich ist es eher ein Piratenspiel mit ein bisschen AC Marketing... 

Bei Nuuvem gibts da gerade wieder für 25€, aber du willst ja eine Boxversion.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2013)

Hmm.... Blackguards für 12,49€.....das ist schon ein super Preis, aber eigentlich wollte ich auf die Retail Version warten. Mal schauen.

Edit: Gekauft


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Dezember 2013)

Für mich war bisher noch nichts dabei. Aber bei zwei Steam-Sales in so kurzen Abständen war das wohl zu erwarten 
Hab eh noch genug Zeit auf meiner Festplatte rumgammeln, das ich bis Januar spielen will.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher gekauft: Metal Gear Rising,  Eador - Masters of the Broken World und Need for Speed: Hot  Pursuit.


 
Oh, mit Eador hatte ich überraschend viel Spaß. Schöner  Civilization-Abklatsch mit Fantasy-Kreaturen und einem derzenter Masters  of Magic-Vibe.


----------



## Mothman (23. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hmm.... Blackguards für 12,49€.....das ist schon ein super Preis, aber eigentlich wollte ich auf die Retail Version warten. Mal schauen.
> 
> Edit: Gekauft


Ich finde Early Access Spiele dürften nicht in den Sale. Erst wird man quasi um Unterstützung gebeten (bei der Entwicklung) und bezahlt sogar dafür und kurz darauf wird das Spiel dann schon verschleudert?! Obwohl es noch nicht mal Marktreife hat. Finde das nicht fair/richtig.
So zahlen die Leute, die die Entwicklung überhaupt erst in der Form ermöglicht haben, doppelt so viel, wie die Leute die eine Investition für das Spiel zunächst für nicht nötig gehalten haben. 
Ist enorm kontraproduktiv für das ganze Prinzip.

Aber ich kaufe eh keine Early Acces (Abkürzung EA ... Zufall?!   ) mehr. Also ich gönne dir den Spaß. ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Für mich war bisher noch nichts dabei. Aber  bei zwei Steam-Sales in so kurzen Abständen war das wohl zu erwarten
> Hab eh noch genug Zeit auf meiner Festplatte rumgammeln, das ich bis Januar spielen will.


Eigentlich  würde eine Sommer- und eine Winteraktion reichen. Die Aktionen  zwischendurch sind eigentlich überflüssig und verwässern das Ganze nur.



> Oh,  mit Eador hatte ich überraschend viel Spaß. Schöner   Civilization-Abklatsch mit Fantasy-Kreaturen und einem derzenter Masters   of Magic-Vibe.


Da hatte ich damals auch euren Test  gelesen und das klang schon ziemlich gut. Jetzt bei dem Angebot hab ich  mich wieder daran erinnert und gleich zugegriffen. 



Mothman schrieb:


> Ich finde Early Access Spiele dürften nicht in den Sale. Erst wird man quasi um Unterstützung gebeten (bei der Entwicklung) und bezahlt sogar dafür und kurz darauf wird das Spiel dann schon verschleudert?! Obwohl es noch nicht mal Marktreife hat. Finde das nicht fair/richtig.
> So zahlen die Leute, die die Entwicklung überhaupt erst in der Form ermöglicht haben, doppelt so viel, wie die Leute die eine Investition für das Spiel zunächst für nicht nötig gehalten haben.
> Ist enorm kontraproduktiv für das ganze Prinzip.
> 
> Aber ich kaufe eh keine Early Acces (Abkürzung EA ... Zufall?!   ) mehr. Also ich gönne dir den Spaß. ^^


 
Für die Leute, die das damals gekauft und mehr bezahlt haben, da ist das sicherlich ärgerlich. Die anderen, wie ich, die freuen sich natürlich riesig darüber, denn für so einen Preis ein neues Spiel, das ist schon wahnsinn.  Und was Early Access betrifft, wenn es erst in einem halben Jahr fertig wäre, hätte ich es nicht geholt, aber da es schon am 24. Januar offiziell veröffentlicht wird, ist das kein Problem. Und zu dem Preis einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Mothman (23. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für die Leute, die das damals gekauft und mehr bezahlt haben, da ist das sicherlich ärgerlich. Die anderen, wie ich, die freuen sich natürlich riesig darüber, denn für so einen Preis ein neues Spiel, das ist schon wahnsinn.  Und was Early Access betrifft, wenn es erst in einem halben Jahr fertig wäre, hätte ich es nicht geholt, aber da es schon am 24. Januar offiziell veröffentlicht wird, ist das kein Problem. Und zu dem Preis einfach unschlagbar.


Klar, möchte dir die Freude auch nicht vermiesen. Aber du verstehst schon, was mein Problem mit dem Prinzip ist. 

Das Spiel selbst hat noch so viel Mängel (die sich mit der Zeit so auftaten), dass mich eine Verschiebung garnicht wundern würde. Ich kann es mittlerweile nicht mal mehr weiterspielen, weil es immer abschmiert. Haben das kaputtgepatch und nen neuer Patch lässt auf sich warten.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2013)

noch nix im steam sale gekauft, dafür company of heroes 2 und gunslinger bei nuuvem für zusammen keine 10 euro. 



Spoiler



absurd


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Dezember 2013)

So, ich hab mir gerade noch Amnesia - A Machine for Pigs bei Steam gegönnt (ich hoffe, es kommen bald die DLCs "A Machine for Chicken" und "A Machine for Pizza")

Bei GOG hab ich auch nochmal zugeschlagen: Memoria, Outcast, Riven und Myst Masterpiece Edition (endlich will ich die wieder spielen, ohne mich vorher mit dem Quicktime-Player herumschlagen zu müssen).


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2013)

VOTET FÜR BROTHERS!!!


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> VOTET FÜR BROTHERS!!!


 
HAB ICH!
Und ich habe Brütal Legend gestohlen, anderst kann man das nicht bezeichnen wenn man nur 1,89 zahlen muss 
hmmm, aber ich überleg mir nur grade Boderlands 2 noch zu ziehen, allerdings fehlen mir dann 56 Cent für den Euro Trucksim2 DLC hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> VOTET FÜR BROTHERS!!!


 Nope, ich will es FEZen lassen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope, ich will es FEZen lassen.


 
ja, aber ich würde eher lieber den Leuten von Brothers mein Geld geben und Phil Fish will ich schon gleich zweimal mein Geld nicht geben


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nope, ich will es FEZen lassen.


 
pah, das hab ich doch schon längst.


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber ich würde eher lieber den Leuten von Brothers mein Geld geben und Phil Fish will ich schon gleich zweimal mein Geld nicht geben


Naja, aber wenn Fez die Abstimmung gewinnt, bekommt Phil Fish die nächsten 8 Stunden weniger Geld pro Spiel.


----------



## LordCrash (23. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> pah, das hab ich doch schon längst.


 Ich hab die alle schon....wie so oft eben...

Stimme nur wegen den Sammelkarten ab.


----------



## Mothman (24. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab die alle schon....wie so oft eben...
> 
> Stimme nur wegen den Sammelkarten ab.


Geht mir auch so.^^

Ich hab einfach schon zu viele Spiele. So ein Steam-Sale birgt für mich daher kaum noch Freuden.


----------



## Kaisan (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich wundere mich doch tatsächlich über mich selbst - bisher habe ich noch nicht beim diesjährigen Steam-Winter-Sale zugeschlagen. Das liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich so gut wie jeden Titel, der mich interessiert, schon besitze ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir bisher nur 2 Titel gekauft und die haben beide unter einem Euro gekostet  ich bin stolz auf mich 
Allerdings ist bisher auch wirklich fast nichts von den Titeln dabei, die mich interessieren. Ich warte noch auf ein besseres Angebot zu Coj Gunslinger und Afterfall Insanity hol ich mir vllt noch. Ansonsten wird wohl aber nicht mehr viel geholt werden


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hab mir bisher nur 2 Titel gekauft und die haben beide unter einem Euro gekostet  ich bin stolz auf mich
> Allerdings ist bisher auch wirklich fast nichts von den Titeln dabei, die mich interessieren. Ich warte noch auf ein besseres Angebot zu Coj Gunslinger und Afterfall Insanity hol ich mir vllt noch. Ansonsten wird wohl aber nicht mehr viel geholt werden


 
Gunslinger gabs doch bis eben in den Blitzdeals. Günstiger wird das nicht, denke ich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Dezember 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf ein besseres Angebot zu Coj Gunslinger und Afterfall Insanity hol ich mir vllt noch.



Bist du narrisch? Afterfall Insanity ist der letzte Rotz. Ganz mies, ich hatte es für einen Test, der nie zustande kam (wegen extremer Gewaltdarstellung und keiner Jugendfreigabe in Deutschland), durchspielen müssen. Bäh, ist das schlecht!


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bäh, ist das schlecht!


 
wär eigentlich auch mal ein Schöner Spruch für die Verpackung 

Aber ansonsten, bei den Communitydeals stimm ich eigentlich auch nur wegen der Karte ab, weil entweder das Falsche Spiel gewinnt oder die Gewinner nicht mein Fall sind :/


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> wär eigentlich auch mal ein Schöner Spruch für die Verpackung
> 
> Aber ansonsten, bei den Communitydeals stimm ich eigentlich auch nur wegen der Karte ab, weil entweder das Falsche Spiel gewinnt oder die Gewinner nicht mein Fall sind :/



Hehe, mach ich genauso.  Eni, wie sieht's aus - magst Karten tauschen?


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hehe, mach ich genauso.  Eni, wie sieht's aus - magst Karten tauschen?


 
joa klar, aber ich hatte dieses Jahr Glück, ich hab nur #10 doppelt
neben der einen Glanz-Karte, aber die hab ich dann doch lieber verkauft


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab überhaupt erst 4 Karten, alle durch Abstimmungen....habt ihr schon wieder so viel gekauft???


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab überhaupt erst 4 Karten, alle durch Abstimmungen....habt ihr schon wieder so viel gekauft???


 
nein, 7 hab ich durch abstimmen bekommen und 3 durch einkaufen


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gunslinger gabs doch bis eben in den Blitzdeals. Günstiger wird das nicht, denke ich.


 
Echt jetzt? Verdammt das muss ich irgendwie übersehen haben  Wie viel hat es denn gekostet?
*edit* Habs grad gesehen, 5 Euro. Ich hab doch extra noch gekuckt verdammt, wie konnt ich das übersehen 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Bist du narrisch? Afterfall Insanity ist der letzte Rotz. Ganz mies, ich hatte es für einen Test, der nie zustande kam (wegen extremer Gewaltdarstellung und keiner Jugendfreigabe in Deutschland), durchspielen müssen. Bäh, ist das schlecht!


 
Wow echt so schlecht? 
Mir hat ein Kumpel gesagt es wäre ganz gut, deswegen dachte ich, ich kann da für ~2 Euro nichts falsch machen. Außerdem hab ich noch ca. 4 Euro durchs Verkaufen von Sammelkarten übrig  
Vllt überleg ich mirs jetzt aber nochmal, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, 7 hab ich durch abstimmen bekommen und 3 durch einkaufen



dito.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir ein einziges Produkt bei Steam im Sale bisher gekauft - den neuen 3d Mark.... 

Ansonsten habe ich mir den Football Manager 2014 und Assassin's Creed Liberation und Company of Heroes 2 geholt, aber alle bei Nuuvem.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein einziges Produkt bei Steam im Sale bisher gekauft - den neuen 3d Mark....
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich mir den Football Manager 2014 und Assassin's Creed Liberation und Company of Heroes 2 geholt, aber alle bei Nuuvem.


 
naja, bei den Preisen die ich gezahlt habe kann ich auch zufrieden sein


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, bei den Preisen die ich gezahlt habe kann ich auch zufrieden sein


 
Was hast du gezahlt? Bei mir waren es zwei mal 6,70€ und ein mal 11,70€ bei Nuuvem....


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Was hast du gezahlt? Bei mir waren es zwei mal 6,70€ und ein mal 11,70€ bei Nuuvem....


 
naja, 1,89 für Brütal Legend z.B.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, 1,89 für Brütal Legend z.B.


 
Das hatte ich schon aus irgendeinem Humble Bundle... 

Aber ist doch top, wenn du immer noch Spiele zu einem guten Kurs findest.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon aus irgendeinem Humble Bundle...
> 
> Aber ist doch top, wenn du immer noch Spiele zu einem guten Kurs findest.


 
ja, also für den Preis kann halt echt keiner Nein sagen, auch wenn das eher Sommer wird bis ich das angehen werde


----------



## Cityboy (27. Dezember 2013)

Man oh man, das neue Anno man! - Meins


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Man oh man, das neue Anno man! - Meins


 
Das hab ich schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gezockt....aber irgendwie hab ich auch wieder Lust drauf.


----------



## vandewolf (27. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt gerade CoD: Black Ops 2 für 29,99€. Bei Amazon zeigt es mir neue für 20€ an ....

Ob man da immer spart...?


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Es gibt gerade CoD: Black Ops 2 für 29,99€. Bei Amazon zeigt es mir neue für 20€ an ....
> 
> Ob man da immer spart...?


 
Nein, nicht immer. Zwar ist Steam oft bei den Aktionen sehr billig, aber nicht immer der billigste Anbieter. Deswegen immer auch bei anderen Portalen nach dem Preis schauen. NBA 2k14 beispielsweise kostet bei Steam grad 14,99€, bei Green Man Gaming hab ich es vor ein paar Tagen für 6 Euro gekauft. Also am besten immer schauen, wo es am günstigsten ist.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nein, nicht immer. Zwar ist Steam oft bei den Aktionen sehr billig, aber nicht immer der billigste Anbieter. Deswegen immer auch bei anderen Portalen nach dem Preis schauen. NBA 2k14 beispielsweise kostet bei Steam grad 14,99€, bei Green Man Gaming hab ich es vor ein paar Tagen für 6 Euro gekauft. Also am besten immer schauen, wo es am günstigsten ist.


 
exakt
und mein Lieblingsbeispiel hier ist Alice Madness Returns das Normal immer noch 49€ kostet, nur um dann beim Steamsale immer mit einem scheinbar fetten 75% Nachlass verscheuert zu werden, nur das es bei Amazin schon Standartmäßig 10€ kostet bzw. der Origin-Key noch billiger ist


----------



## vandewolf (28. Dezember 2013)

Ah, okay!

 Gut zu wissen für vll. künftige Käufe ...


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Ah, okay!
> 
> Gut zu wissen für vll. künftige Käufe ...


 
Kleiner Tipp: alles, was nicht mindestens 66% reduziert ist im Steamsale (besser 75% ), gab es mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schon mal woanders günstiger.... 

Und teilweise sind auch stark reduzierte Spiele "noch zu teuer", wenn man von einem nicht mehr ganz marktgerechten Anfangspreis ausgeht bei Steam....


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Assassins Creed 4 aus....die 37,49€ find ich schon sehr hoch. Gibt es das irgendwo billiger?


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit Assassins Creed 4 aus....die 37,49€ find ich schon sehr hoch. Gibt es das irgendwo billiger?


 
Für Steam glaube ich nicht. Die Uplay Version kann man schon frü ca. 25€ haben. 

Wenn du aber eh noch alle anderen Teil zum Zocken hast, würde ich an deiner Stelle auf ein besseres Angebot in ein paar Wochen warten...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Dezember 2013)

44,96 Uplay Assassin's Creed® IV Black Flag™ Uplay Digital Deluxe Edition
44,99 Assassin's Creed Black Flag Digital Deluxe Edition bei Steam

 bin grade am überlegen ob ich es bei Steam oder Uplay kaufen soll glaub die Upplay Digital Deluxe hat mehr inhalt als die Steam Digital Deluxe ?


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 44,96 Uplay Assassin's Creed® IV Black Flag™ Uplay Digital Deluxe Edition
> 44,99 Assassin's Creed Black Flag Digital Deluxe Edition bei Steam
> 
> bin grade am überlegen ob ich es bei Steam oder Uplay kaufen soll glaub die Upplay Digital Deluxe hat mehr inhalt als die Steam Digital Deluxe ?


 
Nein, die haben meines Wissens nach identische Inhalte.

Noch mehr Inhalte hat nur die Gold Edition, die es in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen gibt (warum auch immer)......


----------



## Cityboy (28. Dezember 2013)

Sind die Lego Spiele eigentlich gut? Herr der Ringe, Starwars, Batman, Marvel und Harry Pöter?


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Dezember 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Sind die Lego Spiele eigentlich gut? Herr der Ringe, Starwars, Batman, Marvel und Harry Pöter?


 
Jup und allesamt sehr ähnlich. Machst mit keinem davon etwas falsch, sofern du nicht eben das komplexeste Spielprinzip erwartest.


----------



## Atuan (28. Dezember 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Sind die Lego Spiele eigentlich gut? Herr der Ringe, Starwars, Batman, Marvel und Harry Pöter?


 
Die Lego Spiele sind geil, da kannst du nichts falsch machen. Wenn mir vor 50 Open World Sidequests oder Bombast Cinematic Bumm Bumm Action der Schädel brummt, werfe ich öfters mal Lego Star Wars an. Simples Spielprinzip, aber gelungener Humor. Such dir einfach deinen Lieblingsfilm/-comic heraus und du wirst garantiert Spaß damit haben, da einfach alles bis ins kleinste Detail liebevoll auf die Schippe genommen wird.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Sind die Lego Spiele eigentlich gut? Herr der Ringe, Starwars, Batman, Marvel und Harry Pöter?


Kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschliessen.
Zumindest ein Lego-Spiel sollte man sich schon mal angeschaut haben.
Mich hatte LegoStar Wars voll rein gezogen.
Allerdings darf man sagen: Hat man eines gesehen, kennt man (beinahe) alle.
Man sollte die Filme dazu kennen um die Anspielungen zu verstehen


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir gestern auch spontan LEGO TLOR geholt. Erwarte nicht allzu viel, aber der Trailer sah ganz spaßig aus, vor allem mit dne Originalstimmen aus den Filmen.


----------



## Cityboy (28. Dezember 2013)

Danke Leute, fange mal mit Lego HdR mal an  Hab gesehn Indiana Jones gibts auch .. unglaublich.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern auch spontan LEGO TLOR geholt. Erwarte nicht allzu viel, aber der Trailer sah ganz spaßig aus, vor allem mit dne Originalstimmen aus den Filmen.


Konnte auch nicht widerstehen
Verdammt.


----------



## Worrel (28. Dezember 2013)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Sind die Lego Spiele eigentlich gut? Herr der Ringe, Starwars, Batman, Marvel und Harry Pöter?


 Ich persönlich finde Lego Star Wars am besten, gefolgt von Indy.

Lego HdR finde ich persönlich gerade *wegen *der Original Stimmen nicht so toll. Die Lego Reihe hat sich ja immer dadurch ausgezeichnet, daß die Story nur mit Gesten erzählt wird und gerade das fand ich als Stilmittel 100%ig passend.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Dezember 2013)

Lassen sich die neuen Lego-Spiele auch noch zu zweit an einem PC zocken? Das fand ich immer das witzigste daran


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2013)

aha - 70% rabatt auf *brothers*. 
darauf hab' ich gewartet.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Dezember 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha - 70% rabatt auf *brothers*.
> darauf hab' ich gewartet.


 
Same here 
Hab mir dazu noch Dust: An Elysian Tail geholt. Und bei Deadpool war ich am überlegen, aber ich glaube 12 Euro ist es mir nicht ganz wert.


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Lassen sich die neuen Lego-Spiele auch noch zu zweit an einem PC zocken? Das fand ich immer das witzigste daran


 
Scheinbar ja. Nur hab ich niemanden vor Ort, der das mit mir zocken wollte....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Dezember 2013)

Bin unschlüssig ob ich mir *Gunpoint* holen soll oder nicht.
Einerseits liebe ich diesen extremen Retro-Look, andererseits weiss ich nicht ob mir das Gameplay nicht schnell zu eintönig wird...


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Dezember 2013)

Das Spiel ist schnell genug vorbei, damit es nicht langweilig wird. Außerdem fallen die Missionen recht abwechslungsreich aus, da du erst nach und nach alle Gadgets erhälst. Und zudem ist die witzige Story Grund genug, um am Ball zu bleiben (gute Englischkenntnisse vorausgesetz). Mein Tipp: Kaufen 

Hier übrigens mein Test mit Video:
http://www.pcgames.de/Gunpoint-PC-257589/Tests/Gunpoint-im-Test-1075464/


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Dezember 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Verdammt das muss ich irgendwie übersehen haben  Wie viel hat es denn gekostet?
> *edit* Habs grad gesehen, 5 Euro. Ich hab doch extra noch gekuckt verdammt, wie konnt ich das übersehen


Ich habe gerade zufällig entdeckt, dass Greenmangaming CoJ: Gunslinger bis heute (Sonntag) Abend für 5,09€ im Angebot hat. Mit dem Gutscheincode GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49 werden davon noch einmal 20% abgezogen.


----------



## lars9401 (29. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die Wahl gut ausgeht, dann gibts demnächst CoH 2 für 11,90 €.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Wenn die Wahl gut ausgeht, dann gibts demnächst CoH 2 für 11,90 €.


 
gabs bei nuuvem grad für knapp die hälfte und für aktuell noch ~ 10 euro.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade zufällig entdeckt, dass Greenmangaming CoJ: Gunslinger bis heute (Sonntag) Abend für 5,09€ im Angebot hat. Mit dem Gutscheincode GMG20-ZB5D1-93X49 werden davon noch einmal 20% abgezogen.


 Oh. Thx. Hab das Steam-Angebot auch verträumt.
Ist doch ein Steam-Code, den man dort erwirbt, oder ?

Edit:
Jupp. Ist es. Mit Code gerade mal 4 Euro. Sowas gefällt dem Sauerländer.


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Dezember 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh. Thx. Hab das Steam-Angebot auch verträumt.
> Ist doch ein Steam-Code, den man dort erwirbt, oder ?


Jup, erkennt man an folgendem Satz in der Artikelbeschreibung:



> This game requires a free Steam account to play.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Dezember 2013)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Jup, erkennt man an folgendem Satz in der Artikelbeschreibung:


 Jedenfalls Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## vandewolf (30. Dezember 2013)

Rome 2 wieder zu 50%, einmal mehr verlockend...
  Kaufen, Nicht Kaufen, Kaufen, Nicht Kaufen, Kaufen, ........!


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Rome 2 wieder zu 50%, einmal mehr verlockend...
> Kaufen, Nicht Kaufen, Kaufen, Nicht Kaufen, Kaufen, ........!


 
rome 2 für ~13 euro.
Total War: ROME II na Nuuvem
vielleicht macht dir das die entscheidung leichter.


----------



## vandewolf (30. Dezember 2013)

Sieht besser aus 

 Nur nicht meine Sprache....


----------



## Headbanger79 (30. Dezember 2013)

OK, Fallout:New Vegas für schlappe 2,49€, da konnte ich dann nicht mehr nein sagen...


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Sieht besser aus
> 
> Nur nicht meine Sprache....


 
die seite ist selbsterklärend.
ich kann auch kein portugiesisch.
zur not kannst du ja den google übersetzer benutzen.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Sieht besser aus
> 
> Nur nicht meine Sprache....


 
Nur beim Einkauf: das Spiel ist nachher bei Steam komplett auf deutsch spielbar.


----------



## vandewolf (30. Dezember 2013)

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Bestellung auf der Seite?

 Lohnen würde es sich sicherlich, auch wen evtl. noch paar Versandkosten hinzukommen, die natürlich nun bei dem kleinen Paket nicht in die Hunderte geht....

 Ich nehm später mal den Google-übersetzter und schaus mir mal genauer an....


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

vandewolf schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit der Bestellung auf der Seite?
> 
> Lohnen würde es sich sicherlich, auch wen evtl. noch paar Versandkosten hinzukommen, die natürlich nun bei dem kleinen Paket nicht in die Hunderte geht....
> 
> Ich nehm später mal den Google-übersetzter und schaus mir mal genauer an....


 
Ja, habe schon viele Spiele dort gekauft (Steam, Uplay, Origin) und bisher hat alles völlig reinbungslos funktioniert (für Origin braucht man eine brasilianische Adresse und IP, für Steam und Uplay nicht). 

Ist auch ein offizieller Reseller von Steam und Co., also keine "dubiose" Seite. Zahlen kann man bequem per Paypal, dort steht dann auch der Betrag in € dabei.

Versandkosten gibt es keine, da Nuuvem nur digitale Spiele/Keys vertreibt. Für eine Boxversion musst du nach wie vor den deutschen bzw. EU-Einzel- oder Versandhandel bemühen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab das mit nuuvem jetzt auch mal getestet und war doch einfacher als ich dachte.


----------



## LordCrash (30. Dezember 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab das mit nuuvem jetzt auch mal getestet und war doch einfacher als ich dachte.


 
Rome 2?


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Dezember 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Rome 2?


 
Jep, bei dem Preis hab ich gerne zugeschlagen. Ich hoffe es ist mittlerweile auch gut spielbar


----------



## Neawoulf (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern noch Trine erdampft (für ein paar Cent, die ich noch von den Schneekugeln übrig hatte) und es macht gar keinen schlechten Eindruck. Schöne Optik, tolle Atmosphäre ... mal schauen, was das Spiel noch so kann. Damit hätte ich jetzt diesen Winter Far Cry 3 (ebenfalls durch Schneekugeln finanziert), das Train Simulator 2014 Streckenpaket (irgendwas um 10 Euro, glaube ich), Trine und Amnesia - A Machine for Schweinebraten ersteamdealt ... viel Spiel für sehr wenig Geld, was will man mehr?

Außerdem hab ich mir noch bei GOG meine Ultima-Sammlung vervollständigt. Ultima 1 bis 3, Ultima 4 bis 6, Ultima 7 und Underworld hatte ich schon, Ultima 8 und 9 auch noch dazu ... und das für unter 5 Euro. Davor noch Outcast, Myst Masterpiece Edition, Riven und Memoria. 

Wie viele hundert Stunden sind das alles zusammen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Dezember 2013)

Hab meine Spielesammlung jetzt gestern und heute noch mit Remember Me, Grid 2 und Super Meat Boy aufgestockt. 
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass ich noch ein wenig Zeit habe das alles zu spielen, wenn das Semester wieder losgeht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Dezember 2013)

Sodele, *"Mark of the Ninja"* für 3 Mücken eingesackt. 4 Titel in einem Steam Sale - Persönlicher Rekord. Bisher.


----------



## svd (31. Dezember 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern noch Trine erdampft (für ein paar Cent, die ich noch von den Schneekugeln übrig hatte) und es macht gar keinen schlechten Eindruck. Schöne Optik, tolle Atmosphäre ... mal schauen, was das Spiel noch so kann.
> [...]


 
Falls dir das Spiel Spaß macht, weise ich nochmal dezent darauf hin, dass der zweite Teil momentan auch für wenig Geld erhältlich ist. Aber nur noch, solagne der Vorrat reicht. 

Ich finde SteamDeals auch furchtbar. Ich hab die Schachteln, obwohl wahre Platzfresser, gerne im Regal stehen. Und mein Breitbandzugang ist relativ langsam.

Aber wenn ein Spiel, hinter dem ich schon länger her bin, unter 10€ anstatt derer über 25€ kostet, wird das "geschachtelte Version kaufen" echt zum Sammelerakt (und rutscht somit in Bereiche, wo die Grundlagen der Ökonomie und Logik schlicht nicht gelten).
Denn das Material für Box, bedrucktem Beipackzettel und evtl. unnötigen Datenträger, machen schließlich keine 15€ aus. 

So habe ich neuerdungs auch angefangen, Zeugs auf Steam, GOG und Humblebundle zu kaufen, großteils auch einfach zu verschenken. Schlimm. 

(Von "Remember Me" will ich aber trotzdem die Schachtel.)


----------



## Enisra (31. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ich finde SteamDeals auch furchtbar. Ich hab die Schachteln, obwohl wahre Platzfresser, gerne im Regal stehen. Und mein Breitbandzugang ist relativ langsam.


 
nja, was ich ja eher Traurig ist, das man nicht mehr wirklich noch einen Mehrwert hat gegenüber einem Steam Direktkauf 
Wäre jetzt Skyrim in der TES Antology gewesen, hätte man da noch wirklich einen Unterschied gehabt wenn man TES Skyrim jetzt nur nen Sale gekauft hätte

Ansonsten, mein erfolgreichster war tatsächlich der erste 2011, damals ist meine Liste Quasi explodiert


----------



## golani79 (31. Dezember 2013)

Habe früher eigentlich auch gerne die Verpackungen gehabt, aber mittlerweile bin ich schon fast froh, dass ich mir die erspare - ich habe schon so viele Spieleverpackung und auch DVD´s / BluRay´s rumstehen, dass ich eigentlich schon fast nicht mehr weiß, wohin mit dem Zeug.

Wenn ne nette Collectors Edition kommt, dann hol ich mir die nach wie vor, aber normale Spiele beziehe ich fast nur noch digital (wobei Konsolenspiele wohl nen Großteil meiner Retailkäufe ausmachen - habe aber auch da schon einige Titel digital).


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein richtig schönes Assassin's Creed 4 Angebot. Ich hätte das Spiel sehr gerne, aber für 37,49€ wie beim letzten Angebot, da bekomme ich ja fast die Retail-Version dafür. Wenn sie wenigstens 30 Euro machen würden.


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf ein richtig schönes Assassin's Creed 4 Angebot. Ich hätte das Spiel sehr gerne, aber für 37,49€ wie beim letzten Angebot, da bekomme ich ja fast die Retail-Version dafür. Wenn sie wenigstens 30 Euro machen würden.


 
hmm, naja, das ist halt noch zu neu und verkauft sich noch zu gut
Ich würde ja fast eher zu Ostern damit rechen


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmm, naja, das ist halt noch zu neu und verkauft sich noch zu gut
> Ich würde ja fast eher zu Ostern damit rechen


 
Die Uplayversion gibts schon für 25€. Wer Steam will, muss eben noch warten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Die Uplayversion gibts schon für 25€. Wer Steam will, muss eben noch warten.


 
Wo denn? Ich würde auch die Uplay-Version nehmen, wenn man da per Paypal bezahlen kann


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wo denn? Ich würde auch die Uplay-Version nehmen, wenn man da per Paypal bezahlen kann


Shit, ich sehe gerade, dass es aktuell bei Nuuvem auch wieder über 30€ kostet, war auch schon mal bei 24€. Aber abwarten, der nächste Sale kommt dort recht häufig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Shit, ich sehe gerade, dass es aktuell bei Nuuvem auch wieder über 30€ kostet, war auch schon mal bei 24€. Aber abwarten, der nächste Sale kommt dort recht häufig.


 Alles klar, danke fürs nachschauen. Dann mal abwarten


----------



## pcblizzard (1. Januar 2014)

Und wo ist der Winter Sale jetzt hin?


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

pcblizzard schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Winter Sale jetzt hin?


Immer noch da, wo er vorher war?!?!?!


----------



## LordCrash (1. Januar 2014)

Gerade doch noch mal beim Steamsale zugeschlagen: VVVVVV, Legend of Grimrock und The Walking Dead Season 2 sind nun mein!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Immer noch da, wo er vorher war?!?!?!


 Nee, zwischendurch kam bei mir auch die Standard-Anzeige bei Steam, als wenn der Sale schon vorbei wäre. Hab auch für nen Moment komisch geguckt...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Januar 2014)

Damned ! Wenn* "Rayman Legends" *mal die 10 Euro-Marke schaffen würde...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Gerade doch noch mal beim Steamsale zugeschlagen: VVVVVV, Legend of Grimrock und The Walking Dead Season 2 sind nun mein!


 
Bei The Walking Dead: Season 2 bin ich am überlegen, es scheint ja mittlerweile auch schon deutsche Untertitel aus der Fangemeinde für die erste Episode zu geben. Hmm...


----------



## Enisra (1. Januar 2014)

wobei das Verschlucken von Steam mich aber auch noch genarrt hat, da war kurze Zeit noch Fable 3 inkl. DLC da, was aber dank dem Geschwür GfWDeath ja auch nicht mehr auf Steam zu finden ist


----------



## nigra (2. Januar 2014)

Yes! Genau darauf habe ich gewartet. Gerade zum release von Just Cause 2 Multiplayer Mod gibts das Hauptspiel für 2,99€.


----------



## MrBungle (2. Januar 2014)

Zitat von der Steamseite: "Am letzten Tag der Sommeraktion bieten wir einmal mehr die beliebtesten Deals. Nicht verpassen!" Sitzen wohl auf der Nordhalbkugel...


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2014)

MrBungle schrieb:


> Sitzen wohl auf der Nordhalbkugel...


 
mir wäre auch neu wenn Seattle spontan nach Australien translokalisiert worden wäre


----------



## lars9401 (2. Januar 2014)

Borderlands 2 kostet - (minus) 12,51 € ( - 125% )

Wenn ich es anklicke, kostet es 7,49 € und die DLCs insgesamt - 76,44 €

Wenn ich danach alles in den Warenkorb schmeiße, muss ich fast 90 € bezahlen.


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 kostet - (minus) 12,51 € ( - 125% )


 
geil, ein Geld-Cheat Glitch, gleich mal Exploiten 

ja ne, mehr als offensichtlich hat die Datenbank ein fehler. Natürlich funktioniert das nicht


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Januar 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Borderlands 2 kostet - (minus) 12,51 € ( - 125% )
> 
> Was ist es anklicke, kostet es 7,49 € und die DLCs insgesamt - 76,44 €
> 
> Wenn ich danach alles in den Warenkorb schmeiße, muss ich fast 90 € bezahlen.


 
Dieses Angebot ist wohl grad etwas fehlerhaft. Einfach etwas warten, das wird bestimmt korrigiert


----------



## lars9401 (2. Januar 2014)

Und ich wollte so gern neben der Arbeit etwas Geld verdienen 

Edit: Jetzt haben sie es:

Spiel 7,49 €, alle DLCs 144,06 €


----------



## lars9401 (2. Januar 2014)

Im Arkham Origins Season Pass wird ja was von Kampagne geschrieben. Ist das jetzt der Initiation DLCs oder des DLC der jetzt angekündigt wurde ?


----------



## H3LLNuN (3. Januar 2014)

Ich mein gelesen zu haben das der Initiation DLC dazu gehört und ein (bis zur veröffentlichung des Seasons Pass) noch nicht angekündigter Story Content. Sollte also der neue sein, ja.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr

Quelle: GamePro:

"Spieler, die den Season-Pass erwerben oder vorbestellen, erhalten durch ihn Zugriff auf folgende Inhalte:

Gotham by Gaslight Batman-Skin und Brightest Day Batman-Skin
New Millennium Skins-Paket
Batman Legends Skins-Paket
Arkham Origins Initiation: Gespielt werden darf als Bruce Wayne, bevor er zu Batman wurde. Es gilt, sich der letzten Prüfung, durch die er sich seinem größten Lehrer, Kirigi, als würdig erweisen musste, zu stellen.
Vollständig neue Story-Kampagne"


----------



## lars9401 (3. Januar 2014)

H3LLNuN schrieb:


> Ich mein gelesen zu haben das der Initiation DLC dazu gehört und ein (bis zur veröffentlichung des Seasons Pass) noch nicht angekündigter Story Content. Sollte also der neue sein, ja.
> 
> Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr
> 
> ...


 
Danke, war gestern nur zu faul zum Suchen 

Hab ihn jetzt aber ausgelassen. Da hol ich mit den Story DLC lieber mal so im nächsten Deal. Der Rest vom Season Pass interessiert mich nicht so.


----------



## Peter Bathge (4. Januar 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Danke, war gestern nur zu faul zum Suchen
> 
> Hab ihn jetzt aber ausgelassen. Da hol ich mit den Story DLC lieber mal so im nächsten Deal. Der Rest vom Season Pass interessiert mich nicht so.


 
Gute Entscheidung. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal abwarten, was der Story-DLC (augenscheinlich mit Mr. Freeze) taugt. Ich erinnere bei dieser Gelegenheit an Harley Quinn's Revenge für Arkham City, einen extrem miesen DLC. Und der war sogar noch von Rocksteady ... ^^


----------



## lars9401 (4. Januar 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung. Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch erstmal abwarten, was der Story-DLC (augenscheinlich mit Mr. Freeze) taugt. Ich erinnere bei dieser Gelegenheit an Harley Quinn's Revenge für Arkham City, einen extrem miesen DLC. Und der war sogar noch von Rocksteady ... ^^


 
Harley Quinn's Revenge hab ich zum Glück bei der Umstellung von GfWL auf Steam in der GOTY geschenkt bekommen


----------

